# Dart Frog Alien Landscape Paludarium



## dashiell (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm about to start building a Alien landscape dart frog paludarium and I thought maybe I should write about it here and get some much welcome advise. 

I have a 75g tank with a curved end. 

Am adding lots of points where the darts can get up out of the water.

I've drawn up these plans:









There will be a geodesic dome feeding temple for their fruitflys:









There will be a waterfall and two zomes which will make good hiding spots.









I'd love some advise on other species to share the tank with them. 

Also any great "alien" looking plants, and to hear your thoughts and questions. 

Thanks


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

should look interesting when completed! Can't say I know any alien looking plants or suitable tank mates but I will be following this thread


----------



## lonewolf92 (Dec 2, 2011)

cant wait 2 see it when it is completed:mf_dribble:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

have you read up on darts ? a dart viv requires very, very specific requirments. I doubt something like this will be suitable. 

fair few people do this sort of thing for crested geckos though


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Is this some sort of joke,April 1st is months away?


----------



## dashiell (Dec 18, 2011)

Hedwigdan & lonewolf: thankyou very much. Will make sure to keep updating you.

Sambridge: what makes you think it will be unsuitable or darts? I've been doing alot of research and it seems like I will be able to more than meet their requirements. Do you have any particular concerns?

Colinm: what did you do for last April fools?


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

wow your a dab hand at CAD drawing, a very interesting concept, I would like to see a step by step picture guide as your making it, its like nothing iv seen before.

i'm struggling to draw a box on google sketch for my multi sectioned tarantula set up :lol2:


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

If it doesnt work for dart frogs, you can always give it to me for newts, they would love it! :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its plainly unsuitable for any kind of frogs hence my comments.Last April 1st I read stupid threads on R.F.U.K.
What are you constructing it from
What substate are you using?
How will you maintain humidity?
How will you light it?
Why have you got a pool in there?They are not needed for dartfrogs.
Are you sure all of those sharp edges are a good idea with frogs? 

I wouldn`t keep a hamster in there let alone Dartfrogs.Have a look at Dendroworld or Dendroboard to see what a good enclosure looks like.


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

colinm said:


> Its plainly unsuitable for any kind of frogs hence my comments.Last April 1st I read stupid threads on R.F.U.K.
> What are you constructing it from
> What substate are you using?
> How will you maintain humidity?
> ...


Easy man . . eeeaaaasssy. Don't jump on the guys post like that. It's rude.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont see it as rude.He wanted criticism.Just offering my advice after years of keeping amphibians including Dartfrogs.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

colinm said:


> I dont see it as rude.He wanted criticism.Just offering my advice after years of keeping amphibians including Dartfrogs.


Yeah but the last bit seemed unnecessary, i like natural setups so its not to my tastes but its an interesting project


----------



## dashiell (Dec 18, 2011)

Stoke lad:  thanks.

Obicat: keep following, you never know (although I'm convinced I'll make it work for them)

Colinm: thanks for taking te time to write to me. All good points (no pun intended). The tank is a store bought tank. All other aspects are made from Perspex, and straws at the non-organic layer. Substrate wise, I've altered the diagrams slightly and there is now a slant on the first floor. Above this there will be a false bottom. Ontop of this a fibre class mesh sheet, followed by a layer of lava rocks (or alternative) another fibre glass mesh layer, then a suitable top layer (still very undecided on the best for this. The false bottom will then drain into either a pipe at the lowest point of the slope, or maybe an evaporating hose which will return to the top. Re humidity, there is a large body of water, a water feature, a fogger and hand mistings a and when needed. I felt that the problem was more likely having too high a humidity. Lighting in the top section come from the hood which is part of the store bought tank, space for two bulbs. Light in the bottom is from a set of waterproof LEDs I've found (not the crappy cheap ones that are everywhere)
I want to have a pool as I am building a paludarium and not a vivarium. I'm looking to have kilifish in there also. 

Fair point on the sharp edges, most of them in reality are not sharp edges but it is down to the computer software I've been using to draw it. (and my ability!) there was one in there but agreed, I'll definately cut that out. 

On my phone on a train at the moment but will add some more photos and links when I get home. 

I've spent many a late night up looking at dendroworld /board. I'd rather not have a hampster


----------



## dashiell (Dec 18, 2011)

Retrophile: thanks


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

how does the feeding dome work? does it have many perspex panels and you pour the flys in the top? remeinds me of that game show crystal maze :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Im glad to see that you have given this some thought, I thought tat this was all a bit pie in the sky.How big is a 75 gallon tank?
You need a large tank to make a palludarium work.Both for the inhabitants and to really keep temperatures constantIf you read up about Dartfrogs most people dont keep large expanses of water in there as they are frightened they will drown.This could be a bit of an urban myth but I wouldn`t like to risk it,although I have seen large bodies of water in some zoo exhibits. 
I think that the lava rock will be too sharp if the frogs come into contact with it.Most people use hydoleca,the clay balls.But these cannot be submerged as they float.They are good because they are round and will therefore allow the water to pass through the gaps.I have used this and large grade orchid bark.The only problem might be that these will fall into the warter area.Would this make the water too soft for the Killifish?I dont know as I dont keep aquatics.
With such a large expanse of water I think that you will have problems with the humidity,you may not be able to see through the glass.people use small fans to keep the air moving.You may want to consider this.


----------



## dashiell (Dec 18, 2011)

Ha yeah. Love that idea. The done wont have panels though, will just be open and then a few well trimmed creepers through the open sections. Like the idea of having some sort of tunnel te fruit flys travel down though!! Really like it.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Be careful fruitflies get everywhere.


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sort of intrigued. 

What is natural and what is alien anyway?.....I'm pretty sure that an old Mayan ruins is pretty alien to fart frogs, so why not have a futuristic landscape that has been 'naturalised' with plants?

I think it is obvious that the drawing is a CAD drawing and not the real thing, so would find it difficult to directly criticise the angles unless I wanted to be awkward. 

Tell us about the water pool....depth and routes for frog movements in and out of the water. 

Like with any dart frog set-up, there are some basics that need to be followed....eg humidity, warmth, cleanliness, aeration, escape-proof etc etc.....and as with any dart frog set-up, it is often a matter of improvising safely to get the desired effects.

Ian


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, trying to be a bit more constructive, as although it's definitely NOT to my tastes, it's not my viv either.

BUT, how are you going to prevent frogs from getting under the false bottom? From your current plan it appears that they can get under there from the 'pool'. If they do, I can't imagine the outcome been too pleasant.

My other comment would be, I have a feeling it's going to end up looking too much of a mixup between your hoped for alien look, and a natural planted viv, purely to provide the frogs with the environment they need. Are you ok with the idea that you might end up with what looks like a normal planted viv with odd bits in there?

As to not keeping darts in paludariums, tell that to some of the dutch keepers doing just that.  lol

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am sorry I have nothing constructive to say

but oh my god


> fart frogs


 really make me laugh alot! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't get it. Well, I can't picture it. *awaits more info*


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

fart frogs :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I share the intrigue and some of the reservations especially what Ade pointed out about the divider to stop frogs going underneath,that was the first thing i noticed.It also grabbed me that there is some thought going on with this,whether to my taste or not (which frankly is irrelevent) thats always a good thing. Some thoughts,if you decide on leaf litter which is a good choice you'll need to think on how to stop them ending up in the water. to get the depth of subs,required to keep the clean up army thriving you might want to make your floor design deeper,and finally once darts are housed and settled i personally don't dump all their grub in one place,they need to work for it.
Interested to see where this goes
Stu


----------

